# T/S's Ogres



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally have a piccy of some of my models: I'm going up to the WFB doubles tourny at WHW this coming weekend so thought I would show the army I'm taking.

Army is:

Butcher- minimal kit
16 bulls
2 mournfang
2 mournfang

.. my partner is taking WE. We're unlikely to do very well since so far I've seen 0 WE models of his, let alone practiced with him, but it should be good fun anyway.


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice looking Bulls! Have to agree butcher is the best choice at 1k, Im also going to that tourny, im taking TK's, Il keep an eye out for your ogres and come say hello.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd +rep you if I could.
Hats off to the butcher conversion! DIgg the horns and smock.

Good luck. 
Running Dragon hide banner on the mournfangs?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It'll be a gleaming pennant: its a Ld7 army so that reroll might be needed... but in my 2k army when I'm Ld10 it becomes dragonhide. I've found a unit of 4 with dragonhide will basically kill its way through anything.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting looking flesh tones.

Do you have any close-ups or a larger image?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not at the moment... but then again my army looks best from a distance  I'm certainly no great legend of painting.

Anyway, tournament was a lot of fun, if not the world's greatest success in the world ever. Me and my partner ran an Ogre/WE army (Highborn with arcane bodkins+bow of loren, Branchwraith with annoyance and radiants, 3*10 glade guard with full command and 1 with banner of eternal flame, an eagle and 15 dryads).

We managed 3 wins and 2 losses over the course of the weekend, and managed 2 of the secret missions (should have been 3 but for dodgy reading skills), putting us a solid joint 41st out of 100. I was pleased with this, meaning we were the highest ranking team including WE (especially funny since the WE, if anything, did better then my ogres).

*BUT*, I did win something: my team managed to win the pub quiz on saturday night (we are such massive nerds), giving us the Loremaster award (and a free round of drinks... shame I had to drive 30mins later, so it was only coke :cray

Game 1- vs Woc+Ogres. A massively fun, close game with my bulls being cowards, hiding by our Dwarven Brewhouse so they didn't run from the hellcannon (which never did hit). My bulls got hit by 3 mournfang... but since my butcher has just stopped being a wizard while making them S5 that turn, and I fluffed my attacks I didn't do too well. COmbat still took a couple of turns and the mournfang only just avoided getting wiped out first (1 lived with 2 wounds... who was then killed straightaway by the highborn).
Our turn 6 was the last of the game, and saw a solo highborn with 1 wound as the last model of ours alive on the table... he tried to out ogre my army by charging a unit of 6 ironguts, and rolled a tragic total of 3"... so unfortunately survived. Might be that we lost but this was the most enjoyable game I've had all year.

Game 2- vs TK and Lizards.
This game looked to be a crushing victory for us after turn 2, but it ended up being incredibly close run. We went first and bimbled foward, with ogres flanking to the left and dryads manning a forest on the right, with the glade guard and highborn killing most of a unit of vanguarding terradons and 5/6 cold one cav (ouch!!). Then the opponents multi-charged the dryads with the last CoK and 4 TK chariots: even with S3 T3 dryads they didn't do much damage and stubborn Ld10 dryads (forest and highborn general) are pretty hard to shift. Turn 2 was lethal: mournfang charged the last terradon, forcing it to flee through some skinks (who panicked), the other unit charged the locked chariots (along with dryads buffed back to S4 smashed the chariots no problem) and the ogres made an unlikely, but potentially gamewinning 16" charge into 10 skinks, easily destroying them (practically with the 4D3 S6 impacts alone) and then overrunning into the flank of a saurus unit with oldblood. Ogrs running rampant, WE shooting doing well... and an eagle that had just charged the hierophant's unit, putting 1W on him and leaving the game looking like it was going to be utterly one sided. Opponent's turn 2 saw a unit of 8 ushabti fail their conter-charge on my mournfang and the Oldblood's unit of saurus get almost wiped out... but a passed Ld3 break test and the revelation that the oldblood had the blade of realities (and hence mushed my regening butcher in a challenge) saw the game start to turn.
Turn 3 saw my bulls break and die (although the branchwraith charged intot eh fight and challenged the oldblood- 1 hit saw a 9 rolled for Ld and an insta-dead wraith.. but it did cause the ogres to win the combat in the first player turn of turn 3, this time the lizards passed at Ld7), the mournfang fluff their attacks, killing 2 usabti before getting erased from the board and the eagle broke from the hierophant.
Well that was the low point... the 2nd unit of mournfang then smashed the hierphant and 20 archers in a single round of combat (which should not be possible from 2 models, then raced on to kill the last of the ushabti as the glade guard pincushioned the oldblood (who finally fell in a solo charge against 10 of the guard. With just a screaming skull catatpult left (which had only hit some ItP bulls during the game) it was time to call it a day.

Game 3 vs HE and Dwarves.
2*10 thunderers, ~25 LSG, cannon, RBT and white lions all deployed against us, with 30 rangers suddenly popping up nearly unopposed next to the WE glade guard was an interesting set up (although I had predicted the ranger's starting location almost to the inch) was an interesting start. Unfortunately low enemy unit count meant my ogres all deployed after them, and left me hidden from all non-warmachines behind a huge wizard's tower. Then the opponent's first turn saw some very unlucky events: the cannon was determined to blow itself up (despite an engineer's reroll) and the HE's only mage stopped being a mage when IF'ing dwellers (killing half the drayds and the branchwraith).
That left it clear for my ogres to pounce: the ogres smashed their way around the tower one way killing dwarves, while a single unit of mournfang destroyed the ~550pt unit of LSG, noble and mage in a single turn (combat res of +16 won through despite steadfast), which then caused the white lions to panic. The game then revolved into glade guard being sneaky bastards playing ring around the brewhouse with the white lions and rangers, while the latter got shot to bits. The rangers finally caught and killed one unit of GGs but were so weakened doing so that the next charge was destroyed by the elves before they could even strike. The WL's gave up and just sat in the brewhouse as the lone runelord was caught and killed by the bulls, dropping the enemy fortitude too low and wining us the game (blood and glory).

Game 4- TK and DE
For every army there is a perfect counter... and we met ours. Casket, screaming skull catapult, metal sorceress on dark pegasus, RXB, pistol corsairs, shades, sepulchral stalkers and the dream team of warsphinx and hydra was always going to be walk over us, and it did. TBH the game was probably over before it started (and I was a little unengaged- can't get interested in games that are blatantly one sided, going either way).
Deployment wasn't a good start, with the meeting engagement pushing my butcher from the board which with my bulls starting by our brewhouse in the middle of the board left him all alone when he entered play. But that didn't stop him really going for glory: he stormed onto the board onto the flank of the enemy dream team of hydra and doomkitty and 6-diced a higher level THE MAW: the ultimate in suicidal spells.
For those who don't know why this is suicidal I'll explain: this spell causes a small/large blast which scatters an artillery dice worth. Everyone hit takes an I test: pass and you get hit by a S3 hit, fail and its S7 D3 wounds... and a miscast lets the opponent place the template instead.
... well I managed to make the ULTIMATE roll on the ultimate suicidal spell: I miscast and rolled a misfire, and even rolled a dimensional cascade, the worst possibly miscast result. Luckily that was all my bad luck, with the template scattering 10" to safety and my butcher surviving the cascade only taking a single wound from the S10 hit. Phew... unfortunately the WE had inherited my lcuk and despite the banner of eternal flame, arcane bodkins and bow of loren all in the same unit didn't manage to even wound the hydra... with all other shooting being pretty rubbish.
In the next 2 turns the monsters ate all the WE except the eagle while the stalkers killed one unit of mournfangs and the casket killed first the other mournfangs (who had survived a higher level searing doom... which I failed to dispel by 1, even with the scepter of stability and bloodgruel) and then the solo butcher (who again pissed away a casting of the Great Maw, entirely missing the target hydra).
The last few turns saw nothing but the ogres making a 'suicidal' move towards the screaming skull, which luckily misfired and stopped itself from firing before the ogres reached it, letting me then move onto the casket (though not before it annihilated the eagle) and overrun off the board... but it had only been the oppoonent's wish to complete a secret mission of getting units of 5+ into every table quarter, and so choosing not to destroy the bulls with magic/shooting for 2 turns that let us survive through he game.


Game 5- Andy Hall's Skaven +WoC
Did I recognide Andy Hall... did I bollocks, I only found out who he was after stomping him hard. But then this win had pretty much nothing to do with our fighting and more to do with the opponent's bad luck (I like to think of it as karma from our game 4).
Turn 1 saw an incredibly ambitious crack's call (maximum distance misght have hit some WE in the brewhouse... just about) kill the warlock cascade, killing himself, a warpfire thrower and 21 clanrats while terrible deployment had left 2 units of ~20 slaaneshi warriors deployed in a corner opposed by nothing but air (I was going to put my bulls along that board edge, but not after I saw where they deployed).
The WoC advanced slowly up one flank, eventually being charged in the flank by drayds (who managed to do so while the WoC skited a forest: stubborn Ld10 dryads was a repeating theme in our games. Eventually, despite losing 3-4 rounds and many treelings the dryads had a good round of combat and smashed their way through the warriors, running down the few survivors, just as the WoC nurgle sorcerer miscast a buboes on my mournfang and joined the warlock in the warp: following a round of GG close range fire this really finished off the 2nd unit of warriors, with the unit going from 20 to 3 in the space of 10 minutes (surprisingly only 6 died from the cascade).
Meanwhile my ogres had been busy: the bulls advanced up one flank to cut off the retreat of the remaining clanrats with BSB and the hellpit (who didn't like the flaming elves on the other side of the board). One unit of mounrfang killed its way through spwan and 6 rogres (despite not charging) and then held the hellpit in place long enough for the ogres to trap it. The game was understandably conceeded at this point, since with it being out turn the ogres were 0.5" from the hellpit (who had just failed its own charge), mournfang about to flank charge the last 3 warriors and bopth closing in on the remnants of the clanrats (though a quite rolling of the ogres vs the hellpit saw the terror getting beaten, despite me having no confidence that I could beat it: my ogres had bounced off too many high T, good save units with strong attacks during the weekend).

So, much fun was had... and I'll certainly be going back in May for the next one. Thinking about what armies to take. Possibly leaning towards a terradon/skink list or possibly just taking the cop-out of the slaaneshi daemons or WE that I already have.


----------

